# JCM800 2204 vs Traynor YCS50H



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

both are 50W (the traynor being switchable to 15W)...both are tone monsters but...

the Traynor isn't a big name amp, BUT it does offer more versatility...two channels, clean, midgain, higher gain...you can get some great chunk, bright cleans, or plexi like flair...

the JCM is THE rock machine...but...my understanding is that its got to be cranked to get the Hard rock sound...but then you aren't left with any cleans...anything i've read said that once you get that hard rock grind, it won't clean up very well

i have the YCS and am toying with the idea of trading...but...i think that right now i have the more versatile amp...i do like cleans, but i like the hard tone too...i find that the YCS british clean can get very plexi'ish and i can roll back the volume to get my cleans...plus i think that in order to play the stuff i like (alice in chains, Big Wreck, shinedown, godsmack) i'd need to find a distortion pedal...and i don;t want to rely on pedals to get my dirt...

i think the YCS can cover the 800 territory, but i don't think the reverse is true...is it?

on a side note...i read a funny quote in terms of the JCM's...no one likes the diode clipping distortion models, yet they all put diode clipping distortion pedals in front of the amp...seems counter-productive

any thoughts on the two amps??


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, agree with the preference on actual tube distortion from the amp. That's what I prefer too. 

I have a JCM 2204 (clone) that I put VVR2 on. In my opinion it was just way too loud and I wasn't satisfied unless I could get it turned up. The cleans on mine are actually quite nice. I crank the master volume, keep the preamp volume around 1/3 to 1/2 and that gives me a decent clean to mean with my guitar. And I use the VVR knob for actual loudness. So, it is possible to make "fairly" versatile. 
However, it doesn't have switching relays that the YCS has so that you can have totally different tones with the stomp of a foot. I do really like the YCS line and I highly recommended them when I worked at L&M. As far as modern production amps, I still feel they are some of the best value for the money.

As far as which is better for you, I still don't know. I haven't had extensive alone time with YCS amps, so I don't know exactly how satisfied I would be with the different channels. I've grown used to using just guitar volume though. I've basically retired my JCM due to using a trainwreck clone instead which does even better clean to mean with the guitar volume. IN fact, I use the liverpool (EL84s), but the EXpress is supposed to be the Ultimate clean to mean amp of all time, with the volumes almost sounding about the same because of how quick and smooth the saturation and compression comes on at once.
I built an Express with VVR2 for my friend. He brought it for Ian Thornley (Big Wreck) to try at a soundcheck and Ian tried to buy it off him, so I guess that pulls off his tone... I feel like such a loser (sounding like I'm bragging about that), but it's not my circuit, I just assembled one.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

well...the single channel option was an ease i was looking to...i can do that with the one channel on the YCS...i think it comes down to the grass is always greener...like you said, they are ungodly loud...and for 90% of the time the sound i would be looking far, you'd have to crank it, or install a MV...

perhaps i'll just stick to what i have...i think its more versatile and while not as sought after as a Marshall, still damn fine...

one day soon i'd love to build an 18W clone so that i can get that Marshall sound at a reasonable volumes

oh...and totally jealous about Ian...would love to meet and jam with him! i wouldn't be able to keep up lead wise, but i'd just love to jam and learn


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I actually have both amps - well, I have the YCS100 but in the same ball park I think.

I find the Traynor a little more on the Mesa-ish side...a little more "scoopy" than my Marshall. That's why I bought it though, so no complaints about that. I even changed it to 6L6's for a bit more "thump". It will do a vintage Brit vibe, but it's a little darker overall.

The Marshall (which is a DIY clone BTW, but is dead on to the original with Heyboer's Drake copy iron) does have to be cranked to really sing at which point it will rip your head off. I use a HotPlate with it. And you're right...it will clean up when you roll the volume back but never really "clean". However, I find plugging into the "lo" input gives me some great cleans with pickups that aren't super-hot. Not switchable though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...short of gettin a hot plate too...it'd be pretty hard to actually rock the amp...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> so...short of gettin a hot plate too...it'd be pretty hard to actually rock the amp...


I thought the 800's were master volume amps? You can still get some dirt, but it will be all pre-amp dirt, not power-amp.

Personally, I love the YCS50. I love the features, the looks and the tone is pretty good too. If I ever needed a channel switching amp, it's already on a short list of pretty much one amp


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> so...short of gettin a hot plate too...it'd be pretty hard to actually rock the amp...


Pretty much... it sounds OK with the master volume down, but you know there is so much more potential when cranking it.
Also, don't count out VVR. If you were going to build one like Emohawk and I did, including VVR3 into the build process is no big deal... Better sounding and cheaper than attenuators, and vastly prolongs tube life!



hollowbody said:


> I thought the 800's were master volume amps? You can still get some dirt, but it will be all pre-amp dirt, not power-amp.


They are, and as far as preamp dirt goes, it is some of the best; but preamp dirt can never seem to hold a candle to the to the experience of all parts of the amp breaking up at once... for some of us anyways...


----------

